# Concierto de Aranjuez Transcription



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I recently heard Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez. I read that he transcribed the guitar part for harp. Does anyone know of a good recording of it this way? I bet it's beautiful!

Thanks in advance :tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I have not heard it, but it sounds interesting, he does have a concerto for harp called the _Concierto sereneta_.

Those who like the _Concierto Aranjuez_, may also enjoy the harp concerto as well as many of the other concertos such as the _Concierto en Modo Galante_ which I recently enjoyed.

Just listen to this beautiful slow movement:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

QuietGuy said:


> I recently heard Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez. I read that he transcribed the guitar part for harp. Does anyone know of a good recording of it this way? I bet it's beautiful!
> 
> Thanks in advance :tiphat:


Here's a recording of the harp transcription.

https://www.amazon.com/Rodrigo-Conc...61111&sr=1-4&keywords=Concierto+Aranjuez+harp


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Here's a recording of the harp transcription.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rodrigo-Conc...61111&sr=1-4&keywords=Concierto+Aranjuez+harp


Thank you for this. I see that the harpist (Nicanor Zabaleta) is the one who commissioned the transcription. I look forward to listening.

I also found this performance on YouTube:


----------

